# Karzai "Very Angry" with Taliban Arrest



## AWP (Mar 16, 2010)

So, our ally is holding secret peace talks with the bad guys and then has the nerve to get pissy with us and Pakistan  when the Pakistanis pick him up? While I'm sure the Pakistanis are playing their usual games of keeping the pot from boiling over, the Afghans need to get a clue.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,589405,00.html?test=latestnews



> KABUL —  The Afghan government was holding secret talks with the Taliban's No. 2 when he was captured in Pakistan, and the arrest infuriated President Hamid Karzai, according to one of Karzai's advisers.
> 
> The detention of Mullah Abdul Ghani Baradar — second in the Taliban only to one-eyed Mullah Mohammed Omar — has raised new questions about whether the U.S. is willing to back peace discussions with leaders who harbored the terrorists behind the Sept. 11 attacks.


----------



## Rock42 (Mar 16, 2010)

Karzai is just as corrupt as the Taliban, everyone has a price. He sold his soul a long time ago.


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 16, 2010)

Kind of like when various agencies are suppose to work together, but have their own agendas, political goals and do not communicate with each other on cooperation.   Too many people have their fingers in making the pie, it will probably come out of the oven as mush.


----------



## pardus (Mar 16, 2010)

Fuck Karzai, sometimes I think that prick is trying to get overthrown or at the least knows he's going to loose sooner or later so is hedging his bets with his new masters.


----------



## varsity (Mar 18, 2010)

HOLLiS said:


> Kind of like when various agencies are suppose to work together, but have their own agendas, political goals and do not communicate with each other on cooperation.   Too many people have their fingers in making the pie, it will probably come out of the oven as mush.


 
You couldn't have put that any better.  I think you just summed up one of the primary problems with the way we do business.


----------

